# does no one care anymore



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

No pre morel season discussion or hype, is this forum dead. Cmon people


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

The season was cancelled Too much rain, wasnt cold enough, warmed up to fast, not enough snow, winds were out of the east , my dog ate them, El neenio, over harvested from last year, tresspassers,,


Ill be out there !!! good luck yall


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I was checking the Indiana forum the other day, reading about the northward mushroom progression.
I hate to admit it, I dreamed of whites, all the size of Pringles cans that night! 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't speak for everyone but this weather we've had......all winter has me in a daze. Should be rapping up ice fishing but I've only been out twice, its early march and the weather is acting shroomy? Gonna be interesting to see how things unfold this shroom season. I will definitely be keeping my eyes open and watching this forum in the days/weeks to come. Last year was finally a good year for me, best ever. Bring on the shrooms!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

The forum is not dead  I think the warmer weather is going to get everyone going now. We will be out hunting before you know it!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I know it is getting warm out and I am getting excited but it seems like every year this happens and then we get another cold front and 12 more inches of snow. I think they will show up early but I still think it is at least 4 weeks away up here in N MI.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I know it is getting warm out and I am getting excited but it seems like every year this happens and then we get another cold front and 12 more inches of snow. I think they will show up early but I still think it is at least 4 weeks away up here in N MI.


Bingo....and don't forget to throw the chain saw in your vehicle if you hunt northern Michigan...Lots of trees across the trails up here from that last heavy snow fall..


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

GOOD IDEA!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

skulldugary said:


> Bingo....and don't forget to throw the chain saw in your vehicle if you hunt northern Michigan...Lots of trees across the trails up here from that last heavy snow fall..


Remember last year ! Here in Lewiston we got 15" the first week of April ! The Snow ain't over, till it''s over !.......LOL


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like someone found something in Michigan already!!! 
Quite a few in Indiana, Ohio and Illinios....keep her heading north, and DON'T GET COLD! 

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm

This one actually has a pic.....
http://morelhunters.com/


----------

